# MOB - what's the haps?



## sometimesfisher (Oct 3, 2011)

Anyone been down to the mouth recently? Or even just Bryan Beach? Looking to take a trip in mid-October. Last time we were there, the MOB was un-get-to-able without a serious beach rig. How's the surf been treating you, more generally, from, say, SLP to the BB shrimper? Inquiring minds gots to know!


----------



## sometimesfisher (Oct 3, 2011)

Bump...

Still hoping to get a report on MOB/Bryan/Quintana re: fishing and beach conditions, if possible!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I rarely fish down there, but a buddy of mine went last week and said the sand was packed down hard, but he didn't catch anything.


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

Always vehicles down there. Driving should be ok, there is enough trash there to keep you from sinking in the sand too bad.


----------



## sometimesfisher (Oct 3, 2011)

It has seemed trashier the past couple of years, the way SLP used to get. Thanks for the reports. Unless its blown out, I guess we'll stick to the SS surf.


----------

